# how much did you guys pay?



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

*Happy Ending!*  I returned to my dealer late this afternoon and asked to see the sales manager. I related my experience and my strong feeling that my sales rep played a shell game when he repeatedly denied there were any incentives in play to sweeten a deal. I also pointed out that I did not not get a current fair market deal :thumbdwn: and I had the evidence to prove it. I presented him with an internet quote I got today from another local dealer for a couple hundred under invoice. Then I showed him Edmunds reports of the average nationwide selling price this week and printouts from this and another BMW forum where people related deals they had gotten in the past week or two. The real kicker was when I told him about a phone call that I had made this afternoon. I called in to his dealership and asked to speak with a sales rep (not the one I'd worked with) and within a few minutes talking, he had offered me a 5 sedan at invoice! The sales manager was profusely apologetic and assured me my experience was highly unusual and definitely not dealership policy. He also said something like "There must have been some sort of misunderstanding or perhaps my sales rep was not aware of all of our programs" - you decide if you believe it all. He asked what would make it right and regain my confidence in their organization. I stopped short of asking for a 540 free and clear in trade  and suggested that the deal be re-written for invoice and the difference be rebated in a check. He agreed and I'm very happy! :thumbup:

Wow - I have really learned a lot! I hadn't bought a new car in about 5 years and was a rusty in the car negotiation arena. Plus - I never thought a high end car sales rep might play this type of game. I'm fired up now and I almost wish I could take on another sales rep to buy another car right now. But that won't be for about a year or so, my wife wants an Audi A4 or 325.

I won't name the dealer or sales rep, they made things right.


----------



## prof_loves_bmw (Jun 15, 2003)

Way to go, that's a very cool ending. Now you can take your savings with that new check and get some respectable rims.


----------



## Breadmanben (May 27, 2003)

So I paid $750 over invoice. Should I feel like I got screwed or was it just a marginally bad deal?

Is literally everyone getting a deal at invoice or lower or is it just those who really do there research.


----------



## BimBob (Jun 16, 2003)

Breadmanben: What the Edmunds website reports is a national average of deals reported, no mention of the standard deviation. I have no idea how large a sample this represents either.


----------

